# Pier/jetty rod advice please???



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi guys,
Thanks ahead of time for taking the effort to read this and hopefully answer. I need advice as I am looking to purchase a nice new rod for mostly pier, but some jetty fishing. 

I am looking for something in the 10-11ft range, that has a fast action, able to cast lighter baits a decent distance. Something that when paired up with 20lb mono will be able to handle average sized kings, maybe cobia, but able to cast a gotcha or a freelined live cigar minnow. I alreday have quite a few rods, but casting distance is more important that being able to cast a large amount of weight.

I know this is a broad range of requirements, but any help would be greatly appreciated. Cost is not really a problem so any suggestions will be welcomed. Maybe even in the 9-11ft range as well.

Thanks once again

Karl


----------



## paul s (May 31, 2011)

I just went from a 6'6" rod to a 9' Ugly Stik and I'm happy with the results.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

If you have rods that you are comfortable with why not just invest the money in a nice reel? A nice Penn strung up with whatever you want will serve you fine. Ugly stick is my choice since that tip has always made me feel like i can still get finnese out of a larger stick. 
I will say that for a 10 foot stick free lining and gotchas are not really what they were meant for. trimming it down to a 7-8 foot rod would probably give you the same distance with such a light bait. 
this also comes from my experience as a fishermen in the north east where we try and chuck whole herring as far as we can with a 4oz lead on it, Fish up there don't mind braid unlike the kings down here.


----------



## krhyde1066 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks guys for the answers. The best ones are always from experience. 

After reading my own post I realised I had been asking to much of a broad question. Forget the gotcha's, I have smaller 7ft rods that cast them very well. I also have a bunch of surf rods that are good on the pier for casting large baits and weights a good distance. 

I guess I am looking for rods between 9and 10ft that will cast a freelined cigar, dead or alive, at least 100yards from the pier. The reels are not a problem, I need to find the right rod. Something fairly long but with a medium action and a fast tip.

Any Suggestions?

Karl Hyde


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Up north the die hards like Lamiglass, St. Croix, and Loomis. those are in the 150-250 range and frankly way outside my pocket range but looking around here Academy carries the Okuma (good in my book) http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_11229_-1?N=101394131+4294967146

and bass pro has Penn, diawa, and St. Croix rods. http://www.basspro.com/Saltwater-Fishing-Saltwater-Rods-Surf-Rods/_/N-1z11d8v#Category stop by a shop and shake the snot out of one (ok maybe not that hard) so you can get the feel how how much whip the rod will have. spooled on a smooth real you should be able to chuck bait a fair distance. If you live near a field or even the beach you can practice by tying a sinker to the line and seeing what distance you can get. or just go fishing. that works too.


----------

